# Chicken In Buttermilk



## Cooking Cop (Jul 16, 2008)

I heard that soaking chicken in Buttermilk over night adds flavor to the bird...Is this true, and is over night too long??


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, it's true. No, overnight is not too long. It's often done for fried chicken.


----------



## Cooking Cop (Jul 16, 2008)

That's waht I was planning on doing, but I misread the recipie, I ws supposed to leave it overnight in a brine, then put it in buttermilk before breading.  I was afraid over night would be too long.

Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2008)

I have left boneless skinless breasts in buttermilk for 3 days and they were fine.  On the 4th day I marinated in a teriyaki/pineapple/white wine/garlic/ginger mixture.  They were the most tender I have ever had!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 16, 2008)

Buttermilk is one of the only types of marinade that does, in fact, tenderize meat.


----------



## deelady (Jul 21, 2008)

once I started making my fried chicken with buttermilk I havent been able to make it any other way since! I season my buttermilk with crushed rosemary and spices and let it soak overnight! Perfect everytime IMO....


----------



## Afrika Bambaataa (Jul 21, 2008)

i jus dump in som milk when i fryer it


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm bringing this thread up again, as I was just watching 'Everyday Food', on PBS. They were marinating chicken breast-bone in. I've always done this - just because. Mom did it, grandma did it. Mom always said she loved buttermilk. I buy a quart just for the chicken and threaten to drink the little bit leftover, but for some reason have never been able to. I just can't get past the thought of a sour tasting milk. So the remainder usually gets dumped after sitting about a week in the fridge.
Can someone even try to give me an idea of the taste? I love sour cream, and love flavored yogurts, cottage cheese and mozzerella, which I think all have a somewhat sour/tart taste.
I'm in the mood to make some chicken again, after watching the show, but again there's the issue of the leftover milk.


----------



## Mama (Oct 18, 2008)

Make some biscuits with it to go along with your fried chicken!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2008)

...or a buttermilk ranch dressing.

I don't like buttermilk but I like things made with buttermilk.  It's a flavor I can't describe - it's certainly not like "soured" i.e, has turned bad, milk...it's...well....there's a technical term............oh yea....it's ick!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ummmm.... yer gonna do what with it after soaking raw chicken in it overnight????


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL Mav!! everyone was repying to quicksilvers post (I think!) with what to do with the leftover buttermilk which is not used on the chicken!!! ; )


----------



## Mama (Oct 18, 2008)

I think she was referring to the* LEFTOVER* buttermilk.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh........ whew!!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 18, 2008)

ACK! No one has said what it tastes like. I still want to run it down the drain!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 18, 2008)

It taste like Yogurt....Now drink up!!


----------



## gage (Nov 3, 2008)

*chicken in buttermilk*

I have chicken thighs in buttermilk right now and don't plan to use them for at least two days and then not all at once. It is acidic enough to subdue nasty bugs . unused buttermilk can be used for pancakes ,biscuits -or taken orally -it is good for you , it is sour like real yogurt ( not like commercial yogurt/pudding ) not rotten , like yogurt the shelf life is long because the lactose has been converted. You won't like to read this but in hot sub sahara countries fresh milk is made into a burrermilk like liquid , the milk women simply spit into a batch of fresh milk and wait . fresh milk would rot very quickly.  gage


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2008)

i love buttermilk to drink. sometimes that is all i buy it for. when my dad was alive, we would have a snack together of buttermilk, blue cheese and crackers.


----------



## spazticarwen (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that you can substitute buttermilk with regular milk mixed with vinegar.  does that give you an idea as to the taste?
 
My advice, just try it. Take a little sip.  Try a second sip, because you never get the full flavor on the first try.
 
I remember trying it in a home ec. class years ago and not liking it, but everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 11, 2008)

kitchenelf, that teriyaki/pineapple thing sounds like it would give the chicken a flavor that would just be out of this world.


----------



## licia (Nov 11, 2008)

Last week I made some really good chicken.  I had soaked it in buttermilk for several hours (overnite, but can't remember just how much longer). The next day I let most of the buttermilk drain off and dredged it in a mixture of crushed french fried onions (from a can) and panko crumbs and baked.  It was so tender and juicy.  Even two days later the leftovers were still moist.


----------



## Dove (Nov 11, 2008)

*I have always turned up my nose at milk but I do really like Buttermilk.*


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 11, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...or a buttermilk ranch dressing.
> 
> I don't like buttermilk but I like things made with buttermilk. It's a flavor I can't describe - it's certainly not like "soured" i.e, has turned bad, milk...it's...well....there's a technical term............oh yea....it's ick!


 
That is the correct technical term along with YUCK!

I use the powdered buttermilk when and if needed.


----------

